# A voice for the victims - Bristol County advocate is honored



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats Jan! Very fitting award.

Most accolades seem bloated with fluff but the description of Jan in this article is right on the money.



> BY DAVID LINTON SUN CHRONICLE STAFF
> Friday, June 11, 2010 3:00 AM EDT
> 
> *ATTLEBORO -- *For more than two decades, Jan Johnson has helped people who innocently have found themselves in the midst of horrible events and worked with prosecutors on some of the most notorious crimes in Bristol County.
> ...


Read more here ...
A voice for the victims - The Sun Chronicle Online - News


----------

